# SOFEX 2008 Special Forces Operations Exhibition Jordan



## armyreco (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello,

I just come back from Jordan, with lot of new pictures et defence news take during the SOFEX 2008 Special Forces Operations Defence Exhibition, 30 March to 03 April 2008.







More pictures and information to this link : http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## armyreco (Apr 5, 2008)

*News and pictures SOFEX 2008 update 05 April 2008*

Hello,

The laste Daily news and pictures about SOFEX 2008 Special Forces Operations Defence Exhibition from the Worlwide Land Forces Defence Magazine Army Recognition.

The Jordanian Defence Company KADDB reveals new prototypes of tracked and wheeled armoured vehicles, the modernisation of CVRT Scorpion, The Stallion, the Al Jawad with recoilless gun 106 mm and more






See the full Daily News and pictures to http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php

Greetings.

Alain


----------

